# How many grams in a stick of butter?



## paolina (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everybody,sorry but my english is not very good.I just signed in and already need some help.I need to know how many grams are two stiks of butter..please I 'm desperate i wan't to make a cake but all the ingredients are in oz pound and stiks for butter..can you help??


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 7, 2006)

Normally there are 4 sticks of butter in a pound.  A pound is equal to 454 grams.  So two sticks would be equal to 227 grams.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 7, 2006)

paolina, here is a good site to help convert measurements, for future reference: http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/unitsofmeasure.asp


----------



## paolina (Mar 7, 2006)

*wowww*

Thank you very very much you are very kind
Paolina


----------



## callie (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome, paolina!  Don't worry about your English - you are doing fine!  

Buckytom - what a helpful site!  Thanks, I saved it in my favorites.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 7, 2006)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!  Glad you've joined us.
Your English looks great to me!

Where are you from??


----------



## cara (Mar 7, 2006)

hey, Paolina, my english is also not that good but it improves every day I'm here ;o)


----------



## paolina (Mar 7, 2006)

*thank you again*

Hello!!
well I 'm Italian but I live in Turkey in Istanbul. Because now I speek turkish very well I don't use english anymore..my writing is terrible.I hope will improve over here..
It's very nice to be among you!!


----------



## Dina (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome Paolina! Each stick of butter is 4 ounces. You usually need 8 ounces of butter for a cake recipe. Your English is just fine.


----------



## luvs (Mar 7, 2006)

welcome, paolina, to discusscooking.
a tbsp. is 14 grams. you get 8 tbsp. from a quarter. 4 quarters to a pound, so 32 tbsp. in 4 quarters, or 448 grams.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is another helpful link   http://www.pastrywiz.com/conversion.htm


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 7, 2006)

And here is another great cooking conversion site (the one I use all the time) that will allow you to convert just about anything into anything else - basic cooking measurements, butter, and temperatures. 

Your English is fine ... you should hear my Italian!


----------

